# anyone use power pro line



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I got some 20lb yesterday and spooled up one of my curados with it and hit the local pond on the way to work. Seems pretty good so far, had three hits but no fish.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use Power Pro when I want a sinking braided and Fireline for a more bouyant braided. Power Pro for trolling and Fireline for casting, both baitcaster's and spinning reels.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

F4F,

I bought some at BPS, and tried it at Griggs once last week. It really casts nicely. I got some 8 diameter line, I think its 30 lb. test. I see that Dick's had some that might have been 10 lb. diameter. But it was sold out. Wonder why?

If it preforms as well as it casts, I will be switching over completely. Is there any time you would like to have stretch in your line? I have stuck with Magnaflex for cranking for this reason. Any suggestions?

Eric


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya i like how it cast and i used to run a heavy 14 to 20ob mono but the line diam is so big it just sucks at times. The power pro is pricey but i was changing the mono a cpl times a yr.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

I use it for trolling on Lake Erie. Had it on 4 reels for 2 years now-works great there.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Iam new to the braided line but I like power pro because it is round unlike spiderwire which is a flat line, which makes it good to use on spinning reels.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Ive been using Power Pro for the last three or four years. I use 30lb on baitcasters with all of my moving baits (spinnerbaits, crakbaits, and topwater), and 50lb on my frog/ heavy jig rod. And I will be using Power Pro on my surf rod this year (they stopped selling Whiplash braid that I had been using). In my opinion, it is the ideal line for these applications. Zero stretch, best strength to diameter ratio, it cuts through the slop, and at 30lb the abrasion resistance is adequate for bass fishing. The line usually last the entire season on my bass rods and is cheaper than mono/ co-poly over the course of the year. Also, I save a few hundred dollars a year by not loosing as many crankbaits.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

how is the power pro on the line eyes.i've never used brad's cause i was told it will damage my line guides. maybe i'am missing out on good line.baby bass


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I've been using Power-Pro almost exclusively for the past couple of years and I used other braids before that. I use it on my spinning outfits and casting outfits. I use the 10/2 line and 15/4 lines for spinning, 20/6 and 30/8 for for my topwater, worm and crankbait rods and 30/8 and 50/12 on my flipping rods. I also use the 50/12 and 65/16 lines for my muskie outfits. I really like the line and use it as much as possible. It's got decent abrasion resistence, better than the other braids I used to use, but if I know I'll be fishing a lot of rocks I'll switch to mono or a mono leader (Trilene Big Game) or fluoro. In clear water I'll sometimes switch to P-line fluoro or a or Seaguar fluoro leader but the 10/2 Power Pro is so thin it's not going to spook many fish. 

P-line's Spectrex line looks pretty good too, very similar to Power-Pro, but I've not tried it. If I can find it cheaper than Power-Pro I might give it a shot. 
I've got some Power-Pro on my reels that I've had on there for 2 years and I've no immediate plans to change it for new line yet 

As far Power-Pro on line-eyes: most of my rods are St. Croix Premiers (the cheapest St. Croix's) with aluminum oxide guides and I've had no problems. I've got some other, more expensive rods with harder line-guides but I don't think that is really needed with a good, round, spectra braided line.

Warpath: when I want stretch (topwaters, cranks) I use St. Croix Premier Glass Crankbait rods. The slower action of the glass rods off-sets the line-stretch loss from not using mono. The rods are pretty affordable and I really prefer the combo of a glass rod with braid to a graphite rod and mono line combo. Make sure the drag on the reel is properly set and you won't miss the line stretch at all. Alternatively, you could also use a short mono leader as a sort of shock absorber with a graphite rod.

Steve


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I know this is mostly personal preference, but here is my two cents (been using it for 5 years now):

Power Pro is a great line. I like it when I'm vertical jigging deep with a fluoro leader, and when I am flipping in stained water (note - if you vertical jig without a leader, the line is so limp that it has a tendency to loop around the hooks on the fall). I had gone to it with crankbaits a couple of times (with a light action rod) and still had fish tear off closer to the boat. I still like it for the two applications mentioned above.

Another area that I think mono or fluoro outperforms Power Pro is with Senkos (and sometimes fishing plastics). When fishing with slack line, the Power Pro does not have the stiffness / memory of mono, making it more difficult for me to detect strikes by line watching.

One area where it excels - carolina rigging, again with a mono or fluoro leader. The sensitivity with this set up is amazing. Lighten up the drag, though. You'll be able to break the leader material pretty easy on hooksets if you don't.

Power Pro almost has a "slick" coating - I've never had problems with my line guides with the stuff.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for the info,i will buy a small spool and give it a try.baby bass


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

with about 15 to 20 yards of mono when spooling up. Just like any other braid, Power Pro will "slip" on the spool if you don't use a backing.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Just wanted to second what Alter said about using the proper rod action to compensate for zero stretch. A lot of people do not like Power Pro using cranks or spinnerbaits because they feel that they need line stretch to prevent the hooks from pulling out. Using a slower action (moderate) rod will have the same effect as using line with some stretch. I use the Loomis CBR rods with cranks/topwater/spinnerbaits and Power pro and dont have any problems with pulling hooks out.


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

Dont worry about the line on your guides. It will not cause any problems. Todays guides can handle the modern super lines.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I just bought some power pro today , and I was reading the spooling insturctions. It says to leave on some mono or wrap compressional tape on the barrel. I know this sounds dumb, but what exactly is compressional tape, is it anything special or will athletic tape work.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not sure really, but I've put electrical tape on my spools and then loaded them up with a full spool of power pro, just in case you would get that fish that decides to pull out past 150 yards. Doubt that I will ever get spooled, but I still don't use the backing, just the tape. I've never had any of my power pro or fireline slip when put on a spool wrapped in electrical tape. 

Kevin


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I too just use electrical tape if I don't want to use a mono backing. Electrical tape works well. 

Steve


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have yet to find a reason to use super braids as a main line(meaning reel line)...
You have to buy rods just for them...i prefer xfast or fast action rods for casting light lures farther. spool up with mono backing, then add on the super braid..geez,then running a mono or flouro leader...nope! how about putting electrical tape on my expensive alum. spools..no way, leaves a sticky residue behind..plus might as well buy cheaper reels that have graphite spools and save a ton of money.....and back way off your drags...not with hard running fish you wont. I pay good money for quality reels with super smooth drags to protect my lighter lines and when matched with a good rod(st. croix) you wont loose fish if you know what your doing. I know guys that use superlines because they cant get the hang of fishing very well...they tighten up the drags and drag fish to the bank....no real fight involved..heck thats why im fishing..for the FIGHT!
Only reason i can find that you would need zero stretch is jiggin in 50ft of water or bankfishing and boating baits out to over 150 yrds..thats it.

I'll save the money and buy a quality co-poly line and use the rods i like and set my drags where there supossed to be...no "superlines" for me thanks!


Just MY opinion,

Scott


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

A little alcohol will clean off that sticky residue on your spools if you ever want to go back to mono, but you never will.....it's really not that big of a deal. I've owned my share of good rods and good reels, and I'll stand by this, after breaking 2 St. Croix rods with mono line mind you... I will never own another one, lifetime warranty or not, and you will still lose fish with that rod just like any other. To each their own, but I'd rather spend the extra money on a tough line that I'm not going to break, and get the fish in the boat.....just my .02.....

Kevin


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

quote from the rat

boating baits out to over 150 yrds..

why i can cast that far with power pro 

quote
heck thats why im fishing..for the FIGHT!
you ever catch anything bigger then that 32lb flat from pike island 
got pictures 

not
Just MY opinion

but the facts


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hunter33, ahh another one crawls out from under a rock.....

Yea i can cast a good bit over 150 yrds too....but even i cant cast a 1 lb sucker that far for cats...so ya knew what i meant.

That 32 lber is my biggest from the ohio river, but not my BIGGEST flathead..my PB is 41 lbs but ive landed many mid/upper 30's too...heck you ever catch a 30 lb. anything...lol....i dont ever recall seeing ANY of your pictures here or the GFO...hmmmm! 
Oh yea and i have 100'S of pictures ..but you wont see but select ones out on the internet...no need to draw flys to my areas...if you were a close friend, then you'd know i dont ONLY talk trash...i catch FISH and i have pictures to prove it!

Ever want to try me...give me a shout sometime!!....HAHAHAHAHAH!!


Scott


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL

I knew that this was coming. 

Now, the stripers will be hitting on the Ohio in a few weeks. Why dont you bring your 150 yard Co-Poly cast down and pick up your rod? I could use some distance casting pointers! I cant get 150 yards with my braid, but can sling a 3oz spoon with the best of them.

Oh.....is the Co-Poly still attached to the lure after the 150 yards? LOL

Dont worry, the Marathon station has Power Pro.you can get some on the way home!


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

the Marathon station has Power Pro.you can get some on the way home!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess the maniac has not seen the last few posts?


----------



## BassDonut (Mar 21, 2005)

To those guys using PowerPro and Flouro Leaders:

What weight flourocarbon do you use as a leader? I want to try PowerPro for primarily jigging and worming at first. Also, what kind of connection do you use to tie them together?


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

I usualy go 8# on the fluoro leaders when jigging, 12 to 14# when Carolina Rigging.

When jigging, I always use the uni knot to uni knot method of tying the leader on.

Scroll down on this link and see "Uni-Knot Version Of The Hangman's Knot":

Uni to Uni


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

exexec,
do you use a leader from your power pro on your lake Erie rods? Just picked up a couple of Diawa line counter reels for my trolling rods and I'm probably going to spool them with 30lb power pro....... just wondering if you feel the need to use a leader if lake Erie trolling is what the rods/reels will be used for exclusively.
eeeek38


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

ive been using power pro for a couple years.ive tried almost all the superlines.power pro and stren braids are the best. i use 2 sided scotch tape from an office store and put a small piece on my spool then spool the line on.i never use any mono to attatch to spool or lure. just straight power pro. i only use mono on 3 of my rods.also its a little more expensive, but when you figure in i dont change the line,ever,and all the lures and hooks that ive saved over the years its like getting my line for free!!! i straighten the hooks on my lures when im snagged before the line breaks. that alone is a big savings!! one other thing, the longer you use the line the more limp it gets and makes it even better to cast.you wont regret buying this line!!!


----------

